
Google Offers A 16 Terabyte Cloud Drive For $4,096 A Year - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/11/google-offers-a-16-terabyte-cloud-drive-for-4096-a-year/
======
jacquesm
One, this is a dupe. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=935009>

two, this is nonsense, it only applies to gmail and picassa, you don't get a
'cloud drive'.

<https://www.google.com/accounts/PurchaseStorage>

(you have to be logged in for that).

